# Goodbye Annie (non GSD)



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Today I took my youngest cat Annie to be put down. She had been sick since we brought her home from the SPCA. She just had so much damage to her sinuses that her breathing got worse and worse. Earlier this week she started to have nosebleeds and some blood from the corners of her eyes. I imagine that came from the pressure build up. We tried many things over the course of her short life. She was just over a year old. The vet assured me I had done all I could. I am just too upset right now to say much more but I wanted to say goodbye to her one last time via this note:

Lil Annie: I will never forget you. You loved us all so much and we will miss your cat kisses and hugs. Your friend Bella will be looking for you tonight and your human girl wont know what to do without you. I havent told her yet and I dont know how to. Of our 4 cats only you would sit with her and play with her. You came from the shelter and you were sick from the moment you got home. I woke up every morning wondering if you were still with us. You hung on! I could see you getting worse and worse over the last couple months and I did what I could. You took medication after medication like a champ. Thank you for being so special. I hope you are happy now and can breathe without pain. I could keep on going but I guess all thats left to say is that I love you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I remember you posting about Annie's health problems and it sounds like she really was suffering. I know it must have been incredibly difficult to make this decision. 

Take good care.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your beloved cat, Annie. I will say a prayer for your family.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are out to you. And thankyou for taking on a rescued cat and a sick one at that. She had a much better life because of you and your family. Doing somthing like that is not always easy.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry Jennifer for your loss, those pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Poor girl. Indeed she was a very special kitty. I am so sorry for your loss and all the more so for your daughter. So very hard to understand such things at that age.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. I have not gone home since the appointment and have been sitting here at work just crying and not doing any work. 

I will be picking my daughter up shortly and I have no idea what to do when we get home. I am hoping that I can avoid this issue today. Shes only 5. She wont understand...

I feel so helpless right now. I know Annie was suffering and I know she couldnt breathe but there is a part of me that will always wonder if I could have done more. I dont know...I just couldnt bear to see her getting worse. I hope she is at peace and is able to breathe and play now.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Jennifer,
I'm so sorry for your loss and I'm even sorrier that you have to break the news to your darling daughter. Annie had a wonderful year, but I know that's not much consolation. "Annie" is my favorite name for a female kitty (or dog too). I had two Annie's - a semi-feral cat I was feeding and one from her litter - Kimberly Ann, shortened to Annie. Baby Annie was only 12 weeks old when she passed from FIP. Her momma went to the bridge before I could get her and the babies trapped. I'll say a little prayer to my Annies to keep an eye out for your sweet Annie...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Your daughter won't understand why her kitty is gone, but she will understand loss. I know, I was 3 when the first dog I loved died. I still remember the moment I learned I would not see him when I came home from nursery school. All you can do really is say in your own words what my mother told me about Rex. That he'd gone to heaven and was no longer sore and old and suffering, but was with God and I would see him someday a long, long time from then, but until then that he was watching me and loved me still. You can of course choose how best to say something like that to your daughter, but the fact that her kitty did not leave her, still loves her, and is in a better place are what's most important. She will get that. I'm quite certain.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Aww. I am so sorry for the loss of Annie. She was beautiful and I am glad she spent her short time with you. If not for you she probably would not have even had that time. Hugs to you and Bella (plus the rest of her family) on her loss.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Awwww, I am so sorry.
She was a beautiful cat.

R.I.P. Annie


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry you lost your annie.


----------



## cassiejamie (Aug 31, 2008)

She was beautiful. I'm sure that she was grateful to you for giving her a good home with a child to love and a pup to cuddle with; you're an angel for having given her that and for taking away the pain for her.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your grief passes soon.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone. It hasnt been easy. Maybe one day soon I can adopt another needy animal in honor of Annie...


----------

